
Teen Vogue pulls glowing Facebook story after 'sponsored content' accusations - dredmorbius
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/jan/08/teen-vogue-facebook-election-sponsored-content
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21994173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21994173)

